
The Next Big Thing You Missed: A Would-Be Dropbox Meant to Thwart the NSA - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/business/2014/02/bittorrent-sync/
======
mathattack
Sometimes when I see articles from Wired, I wish someone would write the hype-
free summary in a paragraph. (Is there an app for the lazy reader?)

